# Bookclub via a podcast



## Stephen Aryan (Dec 5, 2009)

Hope its ok to post this here.

I run a free online bookclub via a podcast which I co-host (it's not a commercial thing, we do it for fun) and every seven or eight weeks, we choose a book, recommend it to all our listeners, then we have a discussion about it on the podcast and include as many comments, quotes and audio clips from listeners as we can. 

We have a forum where people chat about other things on the podcast, and there is a thread where people can recommend books and now we have quite a long list from which my co-host and I choose a book or come up with something of our own. At the moment we tend to be alternating between an older or classic piece of fiction and then a more modern book.

Previous books include 

The Winter King by Bernard Cornwall

Fahrenheit 451 by Ray Bradbury

American Gods by Neil Gaiman

Slaughterhouse 5 by Kurt Vonnegut

Our latest is The Handmaid's Tale by Margaret Atwood. 

So while there is definite sci-fi, fantasy, horror, supernatural and other flavour to the books so far, we are not adverse to other sub genres.

We have listeners and readers from all over the world who get involved and it seems to be doing very well. I should also say the podcast is one where we talk about comics, movies and TV, typically stuff on the fringe that deserves more attention, especially in the comics medium.

On w/c 7th Dec in Episode 66 we'll announce our next book which we will then talk about on the podcast towards the end of January and this time we've got a bit of a new twist, as the author has agreed to come on after we've all read it for an interview and to answer any questions from readers!

If you would like to take part or want to find out who the fantasy author is, visit www.comicbookoutsiders.com - var gaJsHost = (("https:" == document.location.protocol) ? "https://ssl." : "http://www."); document towards the end of next week when the episode is uploaded.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Dec 5, 2009)

Moved to Press Releases, since it really has nothing to do with our own (sporadic) Book Club, and might raise false hopes if left there.



> Hope its ok to post this here.



If you have questions about where (or whether) to post something, you can always ask in the Feedback forum ahead of time.  We are always happy to answer questions.


----------

